# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  Avaya Sector Antenna sto Ebay

## jabarlee

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... 2071889759

Είναι sector κεραία 120 μοιρών, σε δημοπρασία χωρίς επιθυμητή τιμή, κλείνει την Πέμπτη τα μεσάνυχτα)

----------


## dti

Μόλις έκανα την προσφορά μας και η τιμή ανέβηκε ήδη στα $39.

----------

